# Serielle Daten wandeln/ändern und per Ethernet wenden



## StefanK (19 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
Ich hab eine Anfrage, in der über eine serielle Schnitstelle Daten empfangen werden sollen (ca. 2000 Zeichen). Diese Zeichen sollen ausgelesen/verändert werden und der geänderte String dann per Ethernet versendet werden.

Ich würde so etwas mit einem PC und einer .NET- App. machen (es geht hierbei um Etikettierung, sowas hab ich auf nem PC schon viele male gemacht).
Leider steht ein PC hier nicht zur Debatte.

Mein Ansatz währe ein Beckhoff BC9000 (o.ä.) mit einer seriellen Karte.

Das ganze soll eine "Blackbox" werden: ein System sendet Rohdaten an einen Eti mit serieller Schnittstelle, jetzt kommt meine "Blackbox" weil nicht mehr Etihersteller A sondern B nun etikettiert. Am "System", welches Daten sendet kann/darf nicht gefummelt werden (leider).

Wie würdet ihr so etwas lösen, bin ich auf dem Holzweg???

Danke, Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Ralle (19 Mai 2011)

Da kannst du alles nehmen, was irgendwie einen Processor, eine serielle und eine Ethernetschnittstelle hat und das du in der Lage bist zu programmieren. Also Beckhoff, Wago, Siemens würde gehen, µPC wäre auch möglich, so Kenntnisse vorhanden sind.


----------



## Bl000b3r (19 Mai 2011)

ich verstehe grad nicht wo das Problem liegt ?


----------



## StefanK (19 Mai 2011)

*Danke*

@Ralle
Danke für deine Antwort. Ich tendiere zu Beckhoff: kenne ich & hab noch nen alten BC rumliegen. Siemens fällt aus: zu oft Zeichenketten mit dem Big S gefrickelt, das macht keinen Spaß.
Letztendlich war ich mir nicht sicher ob ich diesen Weg gehen kann.

@Bl000b3r
Problem hab ich lediglich nur bei der Auswahl der Komponenten für das Angebot. Wie gesagt, Etikettieren aus eigenen Anwendungen (.NET) kein Problem, Beckhoff, Siemens, Wago kenne ich alle ziemlich gut. Nur so eine Mini-Kiste für relativ wenig Kohle, die dann auch noch Indutriestandard ist, den ich verarbeiten und vertreten kann, hab ich noch nicht gemacht.

Danke für eure Antworten
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## bits'bytes (19 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

wirklich günstig gibts auch die hier.... (falls du mit B&R ev. auch schon was gemacht hast..)

http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_98698_DEU_HTML.htm, 

serielle Schnittstelle ist auf dem Netzteil dabei  

http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_98721_DEU_HTML.htm

bg
bb


----------



## StefanK (20 Mai 2011)

*Schöne "Dinger"*

@bits'bytes
Danke für den Hinweis. Für dieses Projekt kommen die Geräte (leider) nicht zum Einsatz, da ich mit B&R noch nichts gemacht habe. Aber anschauen werde ich mir die auf jeden Fall, vor allem, weil sie so schön klein sind.


----------



## nastymorbol (31 Mai 2011)

*Black Box zum String ummodeln*

Hallo,

ich habe schon öfter folgende Geräte eingestzt:

http://de.kontron.com/products/systems+and+platforms/embedded+box+pcs/fanless+box+pc/cb+511.html

Wenns dann wirklich .Net sein muss kann man auf den Geräten (je nach Ausstattung) durchaus auch ein Windows installieren. Bevorzugen würde ich aber die Lösung mit einem Linux System. Gerade bei "BlackBox" Lösungen habe ich mit Windows doch eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, alternativ geht na klar auch eine zusätzliche Schaltuhr um die Kiste einmal im Monat neu zu starten ;-)

MfG Steve!


----------



## StefanK (31 Mai 2011)

*Coole "Kiste"*



nastymorbol schrieb:


> Wenns dann wirklich .Net sein muss kann man auf den Geräten (je nach Ausstattung) durchaus auch ein Windows installieren.



Muss nicht .NET sein. Wenn ich nen PC einsetzten kann, ist es .NET. Damit hab ich schon sehr viel gemacht (Etikettiersoftware, MDE, BDE, Visu, Kaufm. Software, mobile Barcodescanner...).



nastymorbol schrieb:


> Bevorzugen würde ich aber die Lösung mit einem Linux System.



Mit Linux hab ich (leider) zu wenig Erfahrung. Und auch noch nicht viel Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen (außer ein bisschen Ubuntu und Mono).



nastymorbol schrieb:


> Gerade bei "BlackBox" Lösungen habe ich mit Windows doch eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht



Wer nicht? Ich bin auch der Meinung, das MS und Blackbox keine gute Kombi ist.



nastymorbol schrieb:


> alternativ geht na klar auch eine zusätzliche Schaltuhr um die Kiste einmal im Monat neu zu starten.



Das sollte ein Standard-Dienst bei Windows sein. ...obwohl, wenns von Windows ist....

Naja, danke für deinen Vorschlag. Auch dieses Gerät werde ich mal genauer beleuchten.
Für diesen Auftrag ist es jetzt Beckhoff geworden (BC9120 + KL6001).

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## nastymorbol (1 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ertmal vielen Dank für das nette Feedback. Leider kenne ich mich mit den Beckhoff Geräten gar nicht aus. Wo liegen diese Geräte denn preislich? Ich hätte für die Zukunft evtl. noch eine alternative Lösung aus unserem Haus. Unsere Controller können sehr einfach über C-Code um so genannte plugins erweitert werden. Als Schnittstellen stehen 1xEIA RS232, 1xEIA RS485, 2xCAN, Ethernet und 5x sogenannte Virtuelle COM-Ports zu Verfügung, über die dann mit z.B. einem MOXA Schnittstellen-Wandler gearbeitet werden kann. Fest integriert sind die Protokolle EIB/KNX, MBUS, MODBUS, BACnet/IP, BACnet/PPPT, BACnet/PTP, SPS (Saja) und ein paar propäritäre.

MfG Steve


----------



## StefanK (3 Juni 2011)

*Beckhoff-Geräte*

Hallo,

Die Beckhoff-Geräte (Controller + RS232 + Endklemme) liegen so um 475€.

Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, das der BC9120 eine kleine SPS ist, die man großzügig erweitern kann oder auch für komplett andere Aufgaben (wieder)verwenden kann.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## nastymorbol (5 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ja das ist ja wirklich sehr preiswert. Sollte ich mir evtl. mal angucken!

Besten dank!

MfG Steve


----------

